# car wash sat 8/9



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

the car wash is set for this all support for chivo's family is appreciated, much love to all


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

BAY AREA BOSSES will be there to show full support for CHIVO R.I.P.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

RIP CHIVO .... :angel: 

GONE BUT NEVER FORGOTTEN .....


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

ttt for the homie chivo..
:yessad:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

we appriciate anyone and everyone that shows up for the support of his family 

rip chivo


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

will definitelty stop by

RIP :angel:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

WE are all family ..... Loosing Chivo is loosing a brother ..... I may have not known him as long or as well as many people on here, but the times that i did kick it with him is what i am always going to remember ..... from kicking it at 7-11 in san jo to having some beers in Sac at a show .... 

RIDE IN PARADISE BIG HOMIE ..... 

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

R I P CHIVO, ill be there


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Myself, some folks from Impalas (that aren't in Reno), and my family will be there.

Rest in peace Chivo!!!! Jenn


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Lets keep this at the top .....


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

x2


----------



## NorCal68 (May 13, 2008)

First of all RIP to my Homie Chivo.... :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: 
:yessad: 
My condolences & prayers go out to the entire Familia.

I will be out there to Represent for my homie CHIVO......
May You Ride In Peace Homie

Donnie G
Impalas Car Club
Central Coast Chapter


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT

:angel:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

STREETLLOW MAGAZINE WILL BE OUT THERE. R.I.P CHIVO LOCS :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

NEVER HAD THE LUCK OF MEETING HIM, BUT I WILL PRAY FOR HIS MOM.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

TTT for the homie Chivo..RIP


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*I'M COMING FROM MONTEREY, TO SUPPORT A FELLOW SAN JO HOMIE R.I.P CHIVO.*


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

hope everyone come's out.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

i cant be there to get my car washed or help, but i can paypal someone a donation to help out. locs?? jenn?? let me know or anyone else whos gonna be there that can take my donation on saturday


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT :angel:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

islanders c.c. will be there, especially for a fellow 49er....it's a must. coming from VALLEJO, CA.


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 7 2008, 08:20 AM~11283104
> * islanders c.c. will be there, especially for a fellow 49er....it's a must. coming from VALLEJO, CA.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanks to all the homies and fellow riders for there kind words and support. much love. as much as chivo liked to put up this hard front, i know that even he is very touch and moved by all the love he is receiving :tears: 


i'll c you all out there sat. and to those that cant make it, its all good. 1 one homies your kind words and respect is enough cuz we know chivo is looking down on all of us and watching his laptop up there :angel:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 6 2008, 11:53 PM~11281636
> *i cant be there to get my car washed or help, but i can paypal someone a donation to help out. locs?? jenn?? let me know or anyone else whos gonna be there that can take my donation on saturday
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 6 2008, 11:53 PM~11281636
> *i cant be there to get my car washed or help, but i can paypal someone a donation to help out. locs?? jenn?? let me know or anyone else whos gonna be there that can take my donation on saturday
> *


I will PM you my email address you can paypal me and i will bring it down there on saturday .... thanks bro ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT For CHIVO ..... :angel: :angel:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

T
T
T
:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

R.I.P CHIVO :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

kool like the flyer bro. do we got copies? save me 1. also.............. bout time you jump on, thought i was gonna do this all my self. :biggrin: j/k you know its all love matt. lets keep this at the top. 



c ya there

rip big homie


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Aug 7 2008, 12:47 PM~11285291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  
whats up matt?!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Aug 7 2008, 12:47 PM~11285291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Aug 7 2008, 12:47 PM~11285291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

MY DONATION WILL BE BROUGHT BY LOCS650


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 6 2008, 12:02 PM~11274958
> *the car wash is set for this all support for chivo's family is appreciated, much love to all
> *


TTT


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 7 2008, 10:49 PM~11290852
> *MY DONATION WILL BE BROUGHT BY LOCS650
> *


  thanks a lot homie :thumbsup: 


to the top for the big homie chivo :angel: rip bro


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

HOPE TO SEE A BIG TURN OUT FOR THE CAR WASH!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 7 2008, 10:49 PM~11290852
> *MY DONATION WILL BE BROUGHT BY LOCS650
> *


Thanks again bro .... 

RIP CHIVO .....


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i will be out there with a couple of my members.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 8 2008, 10:33 AM~11293594
> *i will be out there with a couple of my members.
> *


What time are you rollin out there? Trying to see who wants to roll all together in a big cruise down there at 10am ....


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

let's do this real big for the homie chivo locs.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

x2 



ttt


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 8 2008, 11:48 AM~11294312
> *let's do this real big for the homie chivo locs.
> *


X1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

RIDE IN PARADISE BIG HOMIE CHIVO LOCS 

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 7 2008, 01:40 PM~11286311
> *
> whats up matt?!
> *


hows it going coast? me im doing alright u riding threw on sat?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 7 2008, 12:01 PM~11285412
> *  kool like the flyer bro. do we got copies? save me 1. also.............. bout time you jump on, thought i was gonna do this all my self. :biggrin:  j/k you know its all love matt. lets keep this at the top.
> c ya there
> 
> ...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

SEE YOU GUYS IN THE MORNING  


RIP LOCO


----------



## 1TUFF62 (Dec 26, 2007)

SHA0o0o0o0o0o0o !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! REST IN PEACE LOCO...


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 8 2008, 11:31 AM~11294140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tt


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

goodnight big chivo. see all the homies in a few hours. doing it big for the homie


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*<span style=\'color:red\'>THIS IS FOR YOU CHIVO :angel: *


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

Be there in a few[/size]


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

*Sorry for not being able to make it out there today but Locs from Bay Area Bosses will be making a little donation on behalf of the club wish I could give more and also hope you guys raise all the money you guys need for the family; my condolences goes to the family. heard good things about Chivo. Rest in Peace Chivo *


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 7 2008, 02:01 PM~11285412
> *  kool like the flyer bro. do we got copies? save me 1. also.............. bout time you jump on, thought i was gonna do this all my self. :biggrin:  j/k you know its all love matt. lets keep this at the top.
> c ya there
> 
> ...


i could not be there do to my fathers cancer surgery but angel will be leaving my donation ride in peace homie


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

good turn out alot of cars gettin washed and lot of lowriders posted up
R.I.P CHIVO


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Aug 9 2008, 03:49 PM~11302104
> *good turn out alot of cars gettin washed and lot of lowriders posted up
> R.I.P CHIVO
> *


X2!! It was set up well where vehicles were going through to get washed and alot of hard working individuals working together to make it happen. Much love and respect :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
REST IN PEACE CHIVO :angel:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

sorry i didnt make it, we had a loss in the family as well. My godmothers dad passed as well


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*HERE'S SOME PICS I TOOK CAME FROM MONTEREY AND HAD A GOOD TIME FOR A GREAT CAUSE R.I.P CHIVO*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*R.I.P. BIG HOMIE*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

NICE PICS EDDIE MONEY


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Aug 9 2008, 07:10 PM~11303137
> *NICE PICS EDDIE MONEY
> *


*THANKS BRO*


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 9 2008, 07:12 PM~11303144
> *THANKS BRO
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*HERE ARE SOME CLUBS THAT ATTENDED I KNOW THAT THERE WERE MORE THAT SHOWED CHIVO SOME LOVE,*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 9 2008, 07:45 PM~11303300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


great pics... couldnt go to the carwash today. my fiance paul went for the both of us. it was soo nice to see everyone out there come together to help out. nice to see a homie as loved by all as Chivo was and is.. 

R.I.P Chivo

i'll smoke one in your memory   

gone but never forgotten..


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 9 2008, 07:32 PM~11303246
> *
> 
> 
> ...




my sisters car looks better in pics.. bout time it got washed lol 

nice pics..

RIP Chivo


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 9 2008, 07:34 PM~11303250
> *HERE ARE SOME CLUBS THAT ATTENDED I KNOW THAT THERE WERE MORE THAT SHOWED CHIVO SOME LOVE,
> *


LUXURIOUS WAS IN THE HOUSE...WE GOT THERE EARLY LIKE 10:30.....I CAME BACK FOR A BIT....THAT PARKING LOT WAS PACKED


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 9 2008, 07:34 PM~11303250
> *CARNALES CUSTOMS C.C BAY AREA  *


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*I ALSO SAW

LIFE'S FINEST

BROWN IMPRESSIONS

UNTOUCHABLES

SAN JOSE STYLE

UNDIVIDED

LUXURIOUS

AND ALSO SAW RUBEN DEL TORO FROM DEL TORO HYDRAULICS*


----------



## 1TUFF62 (Dec 26, 2007)

here are a few photos that i took. shit was packed.good to see all the clubs and solos out there showing love.anybody know what time it ended? SHAO)O)O)O)O)O 
























































REST IN PEACE MISTER CHIVO LOCS FROM THE BROWN IMPRESSION FAMILY SHA)O)O)O)O)O.....


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1TUFF62_@Aug 10 2008, 12:41 AM~11304879
> *here are a few photos that i took.  shit was packed.good to see all the clubs and solos out there showing love.anybody know what time it ended?    SHAO)O)O)O)O)O
> 
> 
> ...


dam looks like a full house .. sorry couldn't make it had some unexpected guess that showed up and couldn't get rid of.. :tears: woulda had loved to be there..n suport..  
may he r.i.p.. god bless all the ones that showed and all the ones that didn't and lets us keep him and everyone else in our prayers.. much love.. late.


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

hey u forgot to take a picture of our semi.. ,me and my boy from my club were there on our work truck.... lol jk


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*YEAH IT WAS BEAUTIFUL SEEING SOME MANY CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THERE THE PARKING LOT WAS REALLY FULL IT WAS A GREAT DAY.*


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Great turnout yesterday!
Its a shame it takes something like this to bring everyone out and together, but it was great seeing everyone come out and support and help!

R.I.P Chivo.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 10 2008, 12:52 PM~11306825
> *Great turnout yesterday!
> Its a shame it takes something like this to bring everyone out and together, but it was great seeing everyone come out and support and help!
> 
> ...


*WHAT'S UP RICC YOU LINCOLN OFF THE CHAINS*


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Aug 10 2008, 11:29 PM~11312237
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*IT WAS A BEAUTIFUL DAY YESTERDAY*


----------



## Fascinating_sounds (Feb 26, 2004)

Rest N Peace Bro Much Love To The Famila, From Dj Frank Perez


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

it looked like a nice turn out. i couldn't make the car wash, but i said a prayer in church for CHIVO. i never met CHIVO, but i had to do it for a fellow 49er fan. JAH BLESS CHIVO


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

R.I.P. Homie! :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Aug 10 2008, 11:29 PM~11312237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is beautiful Moose! Thanks to you and Dora for all of your support with the pictures, videos, flyers, being here for me and his family..... I know he's watching over all of us, just like in the picture  :angel: He's telling us to man or woman up and stop crying :tears:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Aug 11 2008, 02:24 PM~11316861
> *This is beautiful Moose! Thanks to you and Dora for all of your support with the pictures, videos, flyers, being here for me and his family..... I know he's watching over all of us, just  like in the picture  :angel: He's telling us to man or woman up and stop crying :tears:
> *


SORRY I DIDNT MAKE IT, MY NINA'S FATHER PASSED AS WELL AND HIS SERVICES ARE TODAY.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

sorry to hear that big daddy. i'll include him in my prayers bro. got lots left. may he rest in peace :angel:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 11 2008, 03:38 PM~11317398
> *  sorry to hear that big daddy. i'll include him in my prayers bro. got lots left. may he rest in peace  :angel:
> *


GRACIAS, TO MANY PEOPLE LEAVING US BUT WE CANT BE GREEDY, THEY JUST IN A BETTER PLACE WERE THEY DONT HAVE TO SUFFER. WE WILL SEE THEM AGAIN, BUT NOT JUST YET!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

as for chivos car wash, it was fucken beautiful man. i couldnt beleive it. so many homies there. every1 jumping in to help keep the long flow of cars moving. i mean other car clubs didnt just show up to show there support, they rolled up jumped out of their cars and went streight to washing and drying cars. much love. i will try to remember all the clubs i saw, if i missed nay1, some1 else go ahead and correct me and add the names.

first, inspirations for throwing it,
luxuriouis
parliament
str8 ridas
bay area bosses 
lifes finest 
dukes
viejitos
rollers only
firme oldies
individuals
shark side
east side riders 
street game
carnales
new classics
uce
undivided
untouchables
del toro hydros
san jose style
new style 
t&w hydros
brown impressions
bombs inc. 
street escorts
antiguos
and all the solo riders and the clubs that couldnt make it but found ways to send donations. thank you
and like i said , there might be some that i forgot. but trust homies its all love and i do not mean to leave any 1out so if any1 can remind me of any 1 i may have over looked. it was along hot saturday and weekend in total so i am not 100% my brothers. but i want to say thank you to every1. also. the love did not stop at just the wash, i was un able to get my lincoln out to the wash due to some battery issues. it was all good cuz i was mainly out there to help all i could for the wash. but as a few people asked why it wasnt their, and i explained what was going on , i mentioned that i was trying to get it to the services at least for a cruise for the homie. i know he would of wanted all the riders out to cruise with him 1 more time. well i know im rambling on. but to get to the point. the homie alfred of luxurious car club went and picked up three batteries for me and brought them back to me so i could roll with the homie 1 last time. he didnt sale them to me or ask for them back but simply said, "i heve 3 and i will go get them for you" thanks al. i rolled with chivo 1 more time  
also an extra thank you to bay area bosses, locs and the homies. for that cold beer. i realy needed that, it was crazy out there sat. well thats it for now.


1 love. ride in paradise chivo, gone but NEVER forgotten 

:tears:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Aug 10 2008, 03:19 AM~11305153
> *dam looks like a full house .. sorry couldn't make it had some unexpected guess that showed up and couldn't get rid of.. :tears: woulda had loved to be there..n suport..
> may he r.i.p.. god bless all the ones that showed and all the ones that didn't and lets us keep him and everyone else in our prayers.. much love.. late.
> *


 :twak: you only live down the street, you could just said you were going to take a sh.. and then ran down the street. :biggrin: just teasing yoou eddie. itys all goood bro.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 11 2008, 06:57 PM~11317537
> * as for chivos car wash, it was fucken beautiful man. i couldnt beleive it. so many homies there. every1 jumping in to help keep the long flow of cars moving. i mean other car clubs didnt just show up to show there support, they rolled up jumped out of their cars and went streight to washing and drying cars. much love. i will try to remember all the clubs i saw, if i missed nay1, some1 else go ahead and correct me and add the names.
> 
> first, inspirations for throwing it,
> ...


all i can say it chivo had some good homies...


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

x200000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000.


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 11 2008, 04:57 PM~11317537
> * as for chivos car wash, it was fucken beautiful man. i couldnt beleive it. so many homies there. every1 jumping in to help keep the long flow of cars moving. i mean other car clubs didnt just show up to show there support, they rolled up jumped out of their cars and went streight to washing and drying cars. much love. i will try to remember all the clubs i saw, if i missed nay1, some1 else go ahead and correct me and add the names.
> 
> first, inspirations for throwing it,
> ...


It was good seeing everyone.... beautiful turnout as well.


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 11 2008, 05:08 PM~11317630
> *:twak:  you only live down the street, you could just said you were going to take a sh.. and then ran down the street.  :biggrin:  just teasing yoou eddie. itys all goood bro.
> *


well I kinda had my lady go in my place.. :biggrin: was able to make it to the viewing.. and man it was nice seing you there.. yes a lot of ppl loved him for who he was..

I wasn't able to go to chivos family and pay my respects to them cause its just too much for me at this time.. lost my lil girl three yrs ago then my mother in law..then my lil homie who killed himself there after.. then tadd ..lou ..brian..my oldest cuz... santos.. n chivo.. man lot of funerals.. I've being through so hope them don't take it personal i just felt some thing on my throat and specially being on the same room as lou..just flash backs of all my loved ones..much respect to his fam.. :worship: and much love to chivo..I tryed going to his service but like I said..may him ride in paradise..late. :angel: :angel:


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 11 2008, 04:57 PM~11317537
> * as for chivos car wash, it was fucken beautiful man. i couldnt beleive it. so many homies there. every1 jumping in to help keep the long flow of cars moving. i mean other car clubs didnt just show up to show there support, they rolled up jumped out of their cars and went streight to washing and drying cars. much love. i will try to remember all the clubs i saw, if i missed nay1, some1 else go ahead and correct me and add the names.
> 
> first, inspirations for throwing it,
> ...


Gilbert as you know bro, Luxurious has lost a few members in the past (not that far back for a few) So I know the feeling. Besides we are all one big family. Those batteries were needed more in your ride than they were for mine.I know it meant a lot to you to take that last ride for CHIVO.....I know you would have done the same...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 11 2008, 05:57 PM~11317537
> * as for chivos car wash, it was fucken beautiful man. i couldnt beleive it. so many homies there. every1 jumping in to help keep the long flow of cars moving. i mean other car clubs didnt just show up to show there support, they rolled up jumped out of their cars and went streight to washing and drying cars. much love. i will try to remember all the clubs i saw, if i missed nay1, some1 else go ahead and correct me and add the names.
> 
> first, inspirations for throwing it,
> ...


im glad it was such a nice turnout for chivo wish i could of been there i had angel leave a donation from me as well . at least somthin else good happened that day my father in laws cancer surgury was succesful and he is recovering well anyway much love and respect to everyone who came out to show love
:angel:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta+Aug 10 2008, 01:52 PM~11306825-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<span style=\'color:green\'>Yup, all of us there and NOT ONE ISSUE that required police presence :thumbsup: They actually showed up then left. People dont understand that our love for this lifestyle/sport/hobby is what brings up together. 

I ran into so many people that I had not seen for years at the carwash and funeral. Sorry your life was taken Chivo, thank you for showing us we can come together for a common goal and exceed it :worship:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@Aug 12 2008, 12:56 AM~11322163
> *Gilbert as you know bro, Luxurious has lost a few members in the past (not that far back for a few)  So I know the feeling. Besides we are all one big family. Those batteries were needed  more in your ride than they were for mine.I know it meant a lot to you to take that last ride for CHIVO.....I know you would have done the same...
> *


 :thumbsup: you know it al. thanks again tho bro.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Aug 11 2008, 08:07 PM~11319557
> *well I kinda had my lady go in my place.. :biggrin: was able to make it to the viewing.. and man it was nice seing you there.. yes a lot of ppl loved him for who he was..
> 
> I wasn't able to go to chivos family and pay my respects to them cause its just too much for me at this time.. lost my lil girl three yrs ago then my mother in law..then my lil homie who killed himself there after.. then tadd ..lou ..brian..my oldest cuz... santos.. n chivo.. man lot of funerals.. I've being through so hope them don't take it personal i just felt some thing on my throat and specially being on the same room as lou..just flash backs of all my loved ones..much respect to his fam.. :worship: and much love to chivo..I tryed going to his service but like I said..may him ride in paradise..late. :angel:  :angel:
> *


  its all good homie. i know the feeling. been there at that place toooooo much lately. it aint right :tears:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

r.i.p.chivo :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 11 2008, 03:57 PM~11317537
> * as for chivos car wash, it was fucken beautiful man. i couldnt beleive it. so many homies there. every1 jumping in to help keep the long flow of cars moving. i mean other car clubs didnt just show up to show there support, they rolled up jumped out of their cars and went streight to washing and drying cars. much love. i will try to remember all the clubs i saw, if i missed nay1, some1 else go ahead and correct me and add the names.
> 
> first, inspirations for throwing it,
> ...


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

It's good to know that everyone can come together to support a cause But for real tho on the behalf of me inspirations car club and joey's aka chivo family thank you to all the car clubs and everyone who came to the carwash for Chivo The turnout was big and we raised over $10,000.00!!!! I know Chivo was up there smiling down on us and I know he felt the love that was out there. His family is so happy that we've all played such huge parts in their lives. like his dad said it's not about the money it the strong support. Chivo was a great man with great friends and he will be deeply missed. You should all feel really good about yourselves that we've helped his family in such a big way.


Rest in paradise Chivo Locs.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

x2



we miss you big chivo


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

R I P chivo locs, when we meet again we'll play our pool game that you been askin for the last 7 years, Missin you bro. but not forgotten


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:angel: CHIVO :angel:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

wuts up chivo. missing you bro. looked for you out side all week as i drove home past nates. 



rest in peace big chivo :tears:


----------



## 1TUFF62 (Dec 26, 2007)

SHA)OO))OO)O)OO)


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

Big chivo locs
Miss u homie


----------

